# What's the difference between these breeds?



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

knabstruppers are a European breed. don't know if they are distantly related to the spotted Appaloussa or not. the "Nez Perce" horse is a recent attempt to rebreed back to a historically represented image of what the original Appys might have looked like (the Appalousa has been bred out to QH and thorobred and others so much that it no longer looks much like what the original Indian horses are thought to have been like. according to written descriptions by Lewis and Clark, and old photographs.
they cross an Appalousa with an Akhal Teke.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

The American Indian horse registry registers Spanish mustangs, reservation horses of Spanish type, BLM horses and crosses of the above they also register quarter horses paints and Appaloosas as "modern" breeds.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## quinn (Nov 8, 2013)

Hehe..the leopard appaloosa looks a little stiff. And shiny.

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eolvera09 (Oct 14, 2010)

All I know is that the Paint horse and Appaloosas have A LOT of QH and some TB in their bloodlines. To the point where some are 3/4 QH.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Nez Perce is a Appaloosa crossed with Akhal-Teke.
Dreamer Horse Farm | Nez Perce, Akhal Teke and Appaloosa horses

I just came back from doing a 10 month internship working with Akhal-Tekes. I don't have much experience with Appys, but have heard they are good horses. I would love to work with a Nez Perce horse!


----------

